# pro tip: Don't let station managers play you



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

if you ever arrive late and they tell you they can't check you in, they're lying. they can ask dispatch to check you in and dispatch is supposed to check you in if the station managers give them a proper excuse, say app technical issues! but if they outright say they can't help you, they're lying to you, they just don't wanna help YOU, they'll help drivers who are in their pockets...SO, it's not a matter of ability, THEY CAN! it's a matter of favoritism

obviously have a good excuse, im not talking about being 30 minutes late, but even if you are 30 minutes late, just call 1877-252-2701 and they can check you in even an hour later! 

alright peace


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

*pro tip
*
LOL. Your tip is basically just lie.


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> *pro tip
> *
> LOL. Your tip is basically just lie.


learn to read! you must not understand the english language! my tip is don't take the word of station managers if they tell you they are incapable of getting one checked in...they can! sometimes drivers are late for legitimate reasons, and or app technical issues that wont let them check in!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I comprehend English just fine. I'm not the one with the improper usage of commas and dubious assumptions about reasons why one can't get checked in for arriving late. Station managers doesn't check people in. They are more concerned about running the station than dealing with a single driver.

App technical issues won't cause you to be 30 minutes or more late. If you're late, you're late. There are no policies that force Amazon to check you in if you try to check-in past the deadline. It's the sole discretion of the workers. If you can get dispatch to check you in, by all means.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> I comprehend English just fine. I'm not the one with the improper usage of commas and dubious assumptions about reasons why one can't get checked in for arriving late. Station managers doesn't check people in. They are more concerned about running the station than dealing with a single driver.
> 
> App technical issues won't cause you to be 30 minutes or more late. If you're late, you're late. There are no policies that force Amazon to check you in if you try to check-in past the deadline. It's the sole discretion of the workers. If you can get dispatch to check you in, by all means.


It's actually not a lie. When check ins etc are delayed for whatever reason the Manager actually can sign you in or send an offer directly to you. At my station they've never done this simply because someone was late though. It's either app issues or something on their end AND they knew you were there on time.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

OP was insinuating that if the manager doesn't want to check someone in, it's because of "favoritism". Also alluding to having a good excuse and call dispatch to check in up to 1 hr late.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

ndigoboy said:


> the Manager actually can... send an offer directly to you.


That's been done away with for years here, due to managers abusing it and charging kick backs to give blocks to favored drivers (or their friends/SOs).


----------

